# Getting my Multi-Fuel Stove... YEAH



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, so hubby and I have been having this ongoing debate over my wanting a pellet/multi fuel stove. This weekend we took a trip to our location in SD, just a few day to get away, do some things around the property... etc. We get there on Thur night and walk into a FREEZING HOUSE,:chilly: every container of water is frozen, even the fridge isn't running as it doesn't need to work to keep the food (which is now frozen) cold. No problem we had the water turned off and I just figured he had turned back the heat a little to far the last time he was there.... NOPE not the problem. Now we don't live there, don't know anyone up there, and don't have a local phone book. So lock up the house, drive back into town, all the while I am saying if we had the @@@ pellet stove this wouldn't be a problem, very sweetly of course . Drive around the town looking for someone who does furnace repair to get a number to call. Finally call my plumber friend, after we drive to his shop to get his number (my cell phone is dead)vract:. Call him to get the number of the furnace guy. Call heater guy and leave a voice mail. Drive to Watertown and get a hotel room. Heater guy meets us back at the house on Fri morning, it is some motor in the furnace, needs to go get a part. We are now sitting in the pantry, smallest room in the house, with a small radiant heater, waiting again for furnace guy. Gets back, gets the furnace fixed and working. My stove will be delivered next week.
artydance:


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Hi Grakita,

Any info on the model stove you have?. Does it also burn solid wood or just the pellets?. Do you have a backup if you cant get pellets?

Sorry to hear about your cold saga, but glad you have it all fixed up and are looking at better options. I bet it felt great to get some heat back into the house....and yourselves.

Cheers


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

eddy_dvyvan said:


> Hi Grakita,
> 
> Any info on the model stove you have?. Does it also burn solid wood or just the pellets?. Do you have a backup if you cant get pellets?
> 
> ...


It is a US Stove Multifuel Corn/Pellet Stove with Legs - 52,000 BTU, Model# 6041HF. Burns pellets, corn, and an assortment of other things. It doesn't burn cord wood however. Being in SD even if pellets are a problem, corn isn't. That is one of the reasons we went with this stove. It is rated for 2500 sq ft and our house is only 1200 so should handle the size. And yes, we were quite excited to get heat back on in the house


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

Very nice unit. Have you considered power outages?. Maybe see if a 12v battery +inverter is an option. Charge the battery with a solar panal, should work a treat.


----------

